

Free, Encrypted Calling Finally Comes To The iPhone - ziel
http://www.wired.com/2014/07/free-encrypted-calling-finally-comes-to-the-iphone/

======
PhantomGremlin
I'm glad there's open source software for this. That means there's at least "a
chance" that seriou bugs will be stamped out. But I'm not overly optimistic.
E.g. OpenSSL bugs existing for years, Apple having "goto fail; goto fail;"
problems.

It doesn't really matter if you're just having an affair with a married co-
worker. Nobody cares. But if you're in Iran, Syria, Iraq, Russia, Ukraine,
Gaza, etc., you literally are betting your life on the quality of your
encryption. That's not a situation I'd ever want to be in.

